# Design software that works.



## ultimatetouch (May 27, 2006)

I would like to use some software program to design projects for my customers.
I would be using this software for basements, additions, second floor additions, decks.
Is there one software package that covers all or are there different ones?
What software do you guys use, what do you use it for and what do you like and dislike about it?

Thanks in advance.:thumbup:


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

autocad


----------



## michael084 (Nov 26, 2006)

autocad x2


----------



## finehomes (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm a new Softplan user and so far am loving it. within a day or two you can be easily drawing very detailed floor plans. I'm still learning...haven't yet put together a full set of working drawings....but I'm close. 

I also use autocad. Very powerful....just a little bit more of a learning curve to become really proficient with it. 

Good Luck.


Sam


----------



## ultimatetouch (May 27, 2006)

What are the costs of these programs?
Could you do virtual tours?


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

autocad is a drafting program plain and simple, it doesn't "do" anything per se, it just follows input from the user using standard drafting, and geometry concepts. Whereas these programs that "design" for you are inherently flawed in that they interpret inputs within the perameters of how the program was designed, not saying they are bad or anything like that, only if you want complete design control, precision, and something that you can work from and make an accurate cut list from autocad is the way to go. just my humble opinion:smile:


----------



## ultimatetouch (May 27, 2006)

Bone Saw said:


> autocad is a drafting program plain and simple, it doesn't "do" anything per se, it just follows input from the user using standard drafting, and geometry concepts. Whereas these programs that "design" for you are inherently flawed in that they interpret inputs within the perameters of how the program was designed, not saying they are bad or anything like that, only if you want complete design control, precision, and something that you can work from and make an accurate cut list from autocad is the way to go. just my humble opinion:smile:


So this wouldnt work for 3-d rendering?
I would like to use the program for more of a presentation and this is what it could look like.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

http://download.autodesk.com/us/interactiveoverviews/inventor/main.html


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

auto cad here


----------



## michael084 (Nov 26, 2006)

You can do 3D with Autocad but that is where the learning curve gets steep. I prefer Autocad over the other programs listed but mainly because it is accurate, you are drawing in real units in scale. As far as walk-throughs, never had a need for them. I show customers exterior elevations and floor plans. And don't give any of this to them unless you get the job, they just use your design and give it to other builders to try to cut down on the price.


----------



## bmeyer (Oct 26, 2006)

I use AutoCAD for all my detailed design work, but when a homeowner wants to see a visual picture of a kitchen, bathroom, basement or addition, I use Better Homes & Gardens Home Designer Pro. This allows walk-throughs and can create plan views from your 3-D designs. I believe this model also does decks and landscape design, but I've never used those features.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

michael084 said:


> You can do 3D with Autocad but that is where the learning curve gets steep.


you litterally took the words verbatim right out of my head:laughing:http://www.contractortalk.com/showpost.php?p=102106url]


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

Having this guy here among us is gold, lets get that cad forum rolling with a tip of the day thread or something like that :thumbsup:


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

ArchiCAD.

Design in 2d, and it will produce 3d images.

It is all about BIM! "building information modeling"

Granted ArchiCAD is fairly expensive "$4500" it was well worth it for me, if you do a lot of design work for clients.

The learning curve is farily steep but once you get to know the ins and outs of it, it is a very amazing piece of software.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

Revit is the future of CAD


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

And this thread is the past....2007 :whistling


----------



## mertens3d (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah...if you are going to be learning something new anyway, go with something like Revit rather than autocad.

Despite autodesk's hard sell, it's a very cool program. I have switched from autocad to revit for the architectural portion of my 3d renderings. Also most architectural and engineering firms i work with are switching over.

It'll probably be the dominant software program for the next 7 years, 3 months.


----------



## mertens3d (Jul 17, 2009)

oh........it was an old post...

what's the smiley for dork?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

ooooh...dork....:laughing:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

What about takes offs? Do you guys consider design software that "works" to be defined as being a tool that help you design and build, which means 1/2 the process is being able to do a design, but the other 1/2 is producing a take off. 

Or are you doing the take off by hand?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

If you have just _one_ type and size tile for the walls/floor and then make a border with a different polyline, then it will work, it just the "random" designs where chief will show a texture with different color/size tiles, but will only give you an overall sq. ft. of the area and not the breakdowns of the _different_ tiles, in either quantity of tiles or sq. ft.


----------



## ash83 (Sep 12, 2009)

Autocad is definitely a great program to use for what you are wanting to do and it's pretty easy to learn. Another idea is to use Illustrator, it's technically a graphic design program but you could draw out your stuff on there as well. But Autocad should be a good choice for you.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

You could do that shower take off in Revit if you wanted to, by using wall families of the different tiles similar to the CA tutorial. I question if this is the best use of such programs, I use it to get the basic design layout in place then give it to my interior designer or tile sales rep to refine the details and do the take off for me. With their input I can tweak the model further for rendering if need be
Bill


----------



## DMDesigns (Feb 5, 2009)

*Always Smart*

Yes, the CA software program is powerful, but when you need to to know every little detail its always best using the people you know at your local home center. 

I find that even when I design my own doors and or molding, I can get the basic martial list, but need experts to find all the parts and pieces 

*Here are some videos* on how to make your own custom door in Sketchup and Chief Architect.

Then use imagination for the rest...!


ENJOY
Dave


----------



## DMDesigns (Feb 5, 2009)

*Thx*

I like Chief for sure, and between my Architectural work and my Web Design Work its kind of makes me burn through PC's like they were t-shirts. 

But I also find there are many great free programs out there that can design. 


Dave


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

GoogleSketchUp7 is a nice free program.
http://sketchup.google.com/product/gsu.html
If you guys still wanna pay their is a Pro version as well.


----------

